# Gerkros Wood Pellet Boiler



## chaos1052 (16 Jan 2009)

Our wood Pellet boiler has just gone and started playing up on us can anyone help me out with a telephone number for someone to give me some clue of how to fix it or maybe you may have some clue your self the digital display keeps going to standby when the heating is supposed to come on and i do not have a clue as of what to do and my water is as cold as ice.


----------



## builder ed (16 Jan 2009)

Have a look at Goosebumps detailed posting below, it might give you a few ideas http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=99360&highlight=gerkros


----------



## chaos1052 (16 Jan 2009)

thanks for that but i did try the pum coming from it as it was none of those problems and it seemed there was a little air trapped in it also the vale before the pump was a little stiff and now it seems to be working great


----------



## ElviswasGree (5 Feb 2009)

Standby is normal...your boiler is working fine, it goes into standby once it has reached the set temperature.  Check your temperature is at 70.  Two buttons on the right hand side taht you can push up and down.  In the bottom right display box there will be a number.  SOmetimes the standby temp can reset to 50, and if this is the case then your boiler will never pump hot water out.  Try these guys if you are in Northern Ireland, www.rozellrenewables.com, fixed mine no problem


----------



## Rathlynin (7 Feb 2009)

Whereabouts are Rozzell..I'm in Cavan and could do with them...Fitted a few Woodpeckers in my area and all going well...Did the course in Tipp last  year...v'good...Haven't one in myself....Do Rozell sell the Gerkros Woodpecker boilers and do they have parts???


----------



## ElviswasGree (7 Feb 2009)

Hi Rathlynin,  they are in Newry I think, not far then!  Rozell sold the Woodpeckers across thr north and a few in the border areas.  They are a subsidary of CTS, who are mentioned on the gerkros.ie website under contact us..  They have spare parts and technicians too.  Hope you get sorted.


----------



## JoelLuuk (17 Feb 2009)

Dear Woodpecker customers.

Suirvale Renewables Ltd. have been appointed as exclusive service agents for the Woodpecker range of wood pellet boilers. Shoud you require a service,telephone technical support assistance or require spears,you may contact the numbers listed below for assistance.


Contact: Joel Luuk 087 1210159            James Bourke 087 2866735

If you have any queries please do not hesitate to contact us.


If there is no answer please leave your number and name and we call you back.


Yours sincerely.


----------

